# Lump at base of tail



## Colbygraper (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey all new to the German shepherd world. I finally brought home our gsd on Monday and took her to the vet Wednesday for her shot and checkup and the vet did not say anything about her tail but I only noticed it today (Saturday) that at the base of her tail the bone is sticking out a bit on the left side it doesn't bother her if I touch it or even squeeze it other than this her tail is straight. Is this normal or should I have it checked out?


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Are you sure it's a bone? If not it could be a cyst, my senior GSD has a cyst on the top of her tail that looks like that. Either way I'd get it checked out by a vet for sure


----------



## Colbygraper (Mar 5, 2016)

It actually feels like the bone is like a V


----------



## Lmartinez (Nov 26, 2020)

Colbygraper said:


> Hey all new to the German shepherd world. I finally brought home our gsd on Monday and took her to the vet Wednesday for her shot and checkup and the vet did not say anything about her tail but I only noticed it today (Saturday) that at the base of her tail the bone is sticking out a bit on the left side it doesn't bother her if I touch it or even squeeze it other than this her tail is straight. Is this normal or should I have it checked out?


Did you ever find out what this was on his tail?? I just noticed one on my dogs tail is isn’t hurting him either but he’s never had it so it scared me when I felt it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is an old thread, the OP has not been active on the board in almost 4 years.


----------

